# I want an unfinished modular home



## Leslie Walker (Mar 14, 2012)

I am looking for a company in south ga that will build simply foundation and outside walls. I will do the entire inside!! Know anyone company?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Grab the yellow pages and start calling carpenters


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I've mentioned it before but see if you can find a book called "Prefabulous and Sustainable" at the library. It is great for ideas and as I remember has a nice resource list in the back of people doing prefab work both from a design and manufacturing standpoint and from a contracting standpoint. It is not unusual to think about having someone do the structure for you and finishing the interior yourself. See how much of the interior infrastructure like plumbing and electrical code will allow the factory to do also. 










Search online for prefab housing manufacturers and contractors as well. I would suspect the industry is now large enough it has an association.

Be aware scheduling may be an issue. As I remember, one obstacle to building prefab as highway departments restrict the number of components that can be shipped each year.

Good luck. Please post again as you proceed. Nothing against the folks that build from piles of sticks and blocks but prefab has some real advantage, not the least being less material waste. And you can put and roof basic structure in a few days. In theory you can invest the savings in finishing the interior to a more glorious standard.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A few draw backs to concider is most banks would not go for it if your going to have to finance this home. If things fall through for any reason there not going to be able to sell an incomplete home if they end up with it.
Some areas will not give you a certifacate of occupancey until all the wiring, plumbing, sheetrock and flooring is complete, so legally you could not live in it while fininishing it.
Look around and see if you can find a place that makes what's called panilized homes.
The walls come all prebuilt with the siding, doors and windows in place. The walls come on a truck with a lift mounted to the truck. Once the walls are up the next truck shows up with the trusses.


----------

